

EBay dumps Marathon for Aurora - preillyme
https://reviews.apache.org/r/30710/

======
josephjacks
Aurora looks like an extremely advanced PaaS build for Mesos. There are
certainly things Marathon works well for that would be overkill if done with
Aurora. Will be interesting to see community adoption further evolve Aurora.

------
bcbroussard
The "Frameworks stopped receiving offers after a while" bug is concerning, I
wonder when it will be fixed.

------
preillyme
I find it interesting that they find Aurora to be more stable and powerful
than Marathon.

